# Wolf update



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Took a vid of his regular feeding of Krill.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good.. how big is he now?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

about 6"...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice. He is getting big and is a fat ass!!! Makes me miss mine


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats one fat wolf







nice vid


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> about 6"...


Nice, their growth slows down once they hit 6".. it took mine about 3-4 months to go from 6" to his current 7.25". I've still yet to see a full grown one, biggest I've seen is 8"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats their full lenght, 9" rite?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Supposedly the max is 10". That would be a really cool fish at 10"


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool fish. Are they really as aggressive as they are said to be? Never owned one so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

khmerboiRED said:


> Cool fish. Are they really as aggressive as they are said to be? Never owned one so I wouldn't know.


It varies.. The red wolves are not overly aggressive, I keep them with bichirs and catfish. Today I was using my tongs to pick out some shrimp they didn't eat and he was attacking the tongs, it was rather funny


----------



## megadeth1876 (Feb 24, 2009)

good~~nice ~~~


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

dawgz i just got one yesterady, how long will it take him to acclimate to my tank? I put him in last night and put in about 10 goldfish, he hasnt touched a single one. hes about 4.5 inches.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

How fast do you think they grow? I got a new one just a week or so ago and its got a whole 50 to its self for now until i move stuff around and hell go in a 37.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

pbucch said:


> dawgz i just got one yesterady, how long will it take him to acclimate to my tank? I put him in last night and put in about 10 goldfish, he hasnt touched a single one. hes about 4.5 inches.


That is surprising.....mine ate within the first hour of receiving them from shipping! I would say in a day or 2 for sure. Every fish is different!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

pbucch said:


> How fast do you think they grow? I got a new one just a week or so ago and its got a whole 50 to its self for now until i move stuff around and hell go in a 37.


they grow real quick till like 3-4" and then they get thicker rather than longer...


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

only two gold fish left. My poor betta was the first victim. I cant wait till this guy gets more and more aggressive.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

when i had him partitioned with puffers on the side (small bumble bee puffers)...he did jump across once and took out guppies and danios, but left the puffers alone...I guess he knew they were toxic by the coloration?


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

what was your feeding schedule and what? just krill? hes so aggressive waiting like that for the food, mine hides all day/


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

he gets like 4-5 pieces a krill per day, and then silversides 1-2 times a week.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I cant see the vid


----------



## comatosein2addiction (Apr 1, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> he gets like 4-5 pieces a krill per day, and then silversides 1-2 times a week.


I just got my wolf about a week ago, ive been feeding him shrimp. hes been eating everytime i throw food in there. Ive been reading post from everybody, and i have a question.. I feed him 1 piece of shrimp a day (fish is only about 3 1/2 inches) im nervous to feed him all the time bnecause his stomach gets huuugggee. i dont want to kill him by over feeding him. so how many times a week you think is good? I think he gets full and just tries to kill the shrimp? i could be wrong tho


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

cn2a said:


> he gets like 4-5 pieces a krill per day, and then silversides 1-2 times a week.


I just got my wolf about a week ago, ive been feeding him shrimp. hes been eating everytime i throw food in there. Ive been reading post from everybody, and i have a question.. I feed him 1 piece of shrimp a day (fish is only about 3 1/2 inches) im nervous to feed him all the time bnecause his stomach gets huuugggee. i dont want to kill him by over feeding him. so how many times a week you think is good? I think he gets full and just tries to kill the shrimp? i could be wrong tho
[/quote]

My red wolf will eat till he's full then he stops. His stomach will get very large.. it's just part of the way they are made.


----------

